
Announcing Free Tier and Live Migration Tool for MongoDB Atlas - nparsons08
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/announcing-free-tier-and-live-migration-tool-for-mongodb-atlas
======
arkham
Disclaimer: I used to work for MongoDB, but left more than 2 years ago.

I'm really happy to see the free tier as an option - I was a big fan, user,
and advocate of MMS back when that was a free option for monitoring, and
accessibility to Atlas has been lacking a "try before you buy" option (though
I did pick up free credit from the MongoDB booth in Re:Invent, it makes it
hard to recommend to others).

Also great to see an official utility for migrations with MongoMirror too.
These things, along with the Jepsen tests now being in CI (and passing in 3.4)
seemed so far away when I left MongoDB, really great to see them come to
fruition :)

------
kastanza1415
Can you migrate your data from the free sandbox version over to an M4, for
example?

~~~
vinum_sabbathi
hey - this blog post handles basics to do such a migration:

[https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/atlas-on-day-one-
importing...](https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/atlas-on-day-one-importing-
data)

